# Mama with not enough milk.



## Sue52 (Oct 6, 2012)

My healthy boer doe had large twins two days ago. All three are doing great, but it appears to me mama doesn't have enough milk. I've been supplementing the babies today, but am wondering if there is a supplement I can give my doe to help increase milk production. Thanks ...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Sometimes at 2 or 3 days of age the doe falls behind on milk production, it should pick up in a couple days, seem to be a problem with boer goats or at least with some of them. 
What are you feeding her right now?
Alfalfa seems to be helpful.
beet pulp also might help.
but corn is really what increases the milk production, it has the TDN(Total digestable energy) that is needed to produce more milk.


----------



## Sue52 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info; I've not experienced this before. (Keep in mind, I'm kidding my seventh doe right now). I'm feeding my moms ShowRite Sweet 15 and Purina goat chow (mainly for the molasses) as well as alfalfa. Thanks again!!


----------



## Sue52 (Oct 6, 2012)

I have cracked corn on hand; will supplement with some in the morning.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Start out slow, no more than 1/2 a cup the first 2 or 3 days, we work it up to 1 cup per doe with the other feed. 

Also, consider a worm load causing her to have low milk production. or Coccidiosis bloom. 
How old is she?


----------

